# Healing the gut



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Went to a naturopath today and he gave me GI Revive and FloraStor for my gut. Anyone had experience with this? Thanks


----------



## karenhj (Oct 21, 2012)

I haven't had any experience with these particular ones. I have taken probiotics before from the health food store. Also, I eat greek yogurt. I have some pretty good burning in the GI tract. Sometimes, it brings on the afib too. I am due to go to my doctor in a few weeks and will ask her what she thinks about a probiotic. Are you feeling better being on these supplements?


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I had a bad gut when I first got the permiability tested (or whatever it is)...I did the repairvite diet and then the clearvite diet...they were very difficult but I did not cheat in the least. We tested again in about 6-8 weeks and my gut was completely healed. My Dr. could not believe it because he is not used to having patients that do not cheat. It taught me a valuable lesson about food. Your taste buds change in about a month if you only eat whole foods. Things that did not taste good before start to taste much better. I have kept with certain aspects of that diet and can go back to the repairvite diet for a few days every now and then and I do believe it will keep gut healthy.

I by no means think that you have to eliminate everythng it eliminates, but it can't hurt you for a while and is better in the long run.

It is difficult not to eat any dairy, gluten, soy, refined sugar, corn, etc... and it would be really hard to do it on going. But, it definately cleaned me out.

I now eat no gluten (done with that forever) and very little dairy or refined sugar. My entire diet has changed for good and I highly recommend it.

If you are interested in these two diets just look them up. Repairvite and clearvite. Good luck.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

karen,
been on these probiotics for two weeks now and im able to have bowel movements with no problem! no constipation, no pain, etc. i used to go once every 3-4 days. which was really bad. but its helped with my bowel movements no doubt. 
mark,
i willl definitely look into those diets. thanks!


----------



## cookfan56 (Oct 26, 2011)

markwillplay said:


> I had a bad gut when I first got the permiability tested (or whatever it is)...I did the repairvite diet and then the clearvite diet...they were very difficult but I did not cheat in the least. We tested again in about 6-8 weeks and my gut was completely healed. My Dr. could not believe it because he is not used to having patients that do not cheat. It taught me a valuable lesson about food. Your taste buds change in about a month if you only eat whole foods. Things that did not taste good before start to taste much better. I have kept with certain aspects of that diet and can go back to the repairvite diet for a few days every now and then and I do believe it will keep gut healthy.
> 
> I by no means think that you have to eliminate everythng it eliminates, but it can't hurt you for a while and is better in the long run.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info. Are the repairvite and clearvite diets something I can get a book on? My hashis has been flaring bad lately. The overall fatigue, mental depression, muscle weakness, irritation with everyone (!!), all the symptoms are bad.

Just for yesterday, I eliminated gluten, just gluten. Much better today. I have a feeling I may be onto something! Up until now I thought only celiacs had this problem. But then with research I found out that all autoimmune diseases respond poorly to gluten. (many of you are more informed than me, so if my info is wrong you can let me know.)

I may also post in other threads asking about this -- I have been so sick lately that I need all the help I can get. May not be able to even see doc until January.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

yes, you can get them on line. I would suggest reading the book by Dr. K (can't remember his real name) on hashimotos...something like "why do I feel so bad when my blood tests are normal". Anyway, he has done some ground breaking research and would tell you to never eat gluten again. I am not saying he is the only authority, but he is highly respected and his book is an easy read that will really shed light on hashis for you. Here is a link to the bok I speak of http://www.thyroidbook.com/


----------

